# IMPORTANT POLL!



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

How many people are interested in purchasing holiday printed accessories (liners, snuggle sacks, etc)? I have found some very cute fabric for the various holidays, but I want to see if the interest is there first.

Let me know what you think!


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Depending on the fabric, I probably would. <3


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

I am going to get some halloween/fall and lots of christmas. 

Go to Joanns.com and search holiday fabrics and let me know what you like!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Han**** Fabrics still has its awesome sale: http://www.han****fabrics.com/


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

Kristina, stop showing me that stuff. I'm gonna go broke! :lol: 

Just bought a yard of red fleece with Christmas lights and black with rainbow paw prints.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

I'd probably buy something in pumpkin-print if you had that. <3


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

Got it! Post pictures soon!


----------

